# Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT.



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

***EDIT: 04-09-2012: NEWEST LOOK IS ON PAGE 10 * 



*EDIT 2-7-10*Some one did an all Mary of holy bumps and found this from years ago bringing it back in the spot light. Here's an semi update: However the Audi is still textured it does not look anything as originally done as seen directly below. She was re-masked and shot with a Audi Titanium Silver Paint Job with clear coat over the top, new machined staggered rims, A newer apperance in pictures is directly below the first attempt in this first post, however as it sits it currently has a blacked out roof with S4 Chrome mirrors (not pictured) *
In these times of paying the mortgage, the economy and no respect receiving scratches, dings and scraps from others with-in 6 months of your new paint I decided to take another approach.
I'm sick of buffing, polishing, dings, and the front end rock chips, sun fade in Arizona, 15 second dirt showers, 1/2 pound bugs while doing highway speeds, and of the sort .
I blatantly refuse to pay $2,500 to $3,000 for a paint job, even finding some one to touch it for $1,500 would be if tuff if OEM, but it's not OEM, I had a fully 100% unprepared body kit.
Sadly, you can find these all day long for $3K on Craigslist, as a matter of fact there's a Reiger Audi A4 for $3K with a custom paint job on there now







.
For what I did, I allowed it to cure and took my largest wrench, and well, beat the car: And the result, nothing, nothing at all. I even tried to scratch it, pull off chunks on corners with my finger nail, and stabbed it with a flat head in the trunk jam, nothing. 
She was taken apart and fully sprayed, took about 3 weeks, I didn't want the infamous ghetto non-door jam/interior door/trunk jam non-spray. Washing her is so tremendously easy! I was a little concerned regarding attempting to dry her after a wash, as I figured the finish would tear up a shammy, nope, the finish isn't ruff at all. It's actually pretty smooth, one swipe and she's dry. 
I'll do a write up shortly, so here you go: 

I did pics in the shade, and in the sun.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*AS NOT TO GO THROUGH PAGES OF THUMBDOWNS HERE'S THE NEWER APPEARANCE DONE A ~YEAR BACK. A AUDI TITUTIUM SILVER PAINT JOB OVER THE TOP, CLEAR COAT, NEW SHOES. 
THE NEWEST VERSION THE ROOF HAS BEEN BLACKED OUT AND CHROME S4 MIRROS HAVE BEEN ADDED, NO PICS HAVE BEEN POSTED AS OF YET
*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




































_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 1:18 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

idiot


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (skiba)*

i dont even know what to say...
i think you could have pulled it off better if it were black


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Lazer Viking)*

eeehhhhhhhh.....wow.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

what a waste


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

lol! the wheels! too funny


----------



## A4 Effort (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ugh, weight
you live in phoenix......can't imagine how hot that car gets 


_Modified by A4 Effort at 3:51 PM 10/8/2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









I think its funny. The rims kill me


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

wait so did you really bedline the hex part of your wheel that unscrews so you can get to the wheel bolts?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

why ****ing bedliner??
ship the car to my house in maryland
let me take care of it


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

bedline the windshield !!!!!
or do your dash


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_bedline the windshield !!!!!
or do your dash









orrrrrr
go buy a truck
AND BEDLINE THE BED

what a great idea


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
orrrrrr
go buy a truck
AND BEDLINE THE BED

what a great idea

says the kid without a car to do anything to


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
says the kid without a car to do anything to









i would rather have no car then a bedlined audi
i mean whatdafuxupwitdat????


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

really? You really did that? I mean seriously... you seriously did that as a serious cosmetic modification? Seriously?!

I just died a bit inside.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

f that. ruined it bro


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

you guys. you all are dwelling on the obvious.
no one has even mentioned his after-market ferrari red calipers. as far as im concerned its the hottest part on the car and speaks volumes about the type of performance stress this car is put under on a daily basis.
i like the way it blends into the texture of the asphalt, its like a noisy movable multicolor tarmac hill.


----------



## wvvdubya (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats the dumbest thing I've ever seen anyone do to an audi.......shame


----------



## Audi415 (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, i never log on here, but i had to login just to say you're a Fuc*** Dumb***, why would you do that to the poor b5! You should be ashamed of yourself, you dont deserve that car idiot! Peace!


----------



## P-TownA4 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

Creative.
Would have went for black.
Wheels killed it though... I felt like eating pancakes... crappy ones.


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

its unique.........................


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Also, you realize you can never sell this car now......did u ever think of that?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

ugh i really threw up in my mouth, way to kill a perfectly classy auto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i do give you an A+ for effort


_Modified by kish0000 at 6:08 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Bravo!
First you piss of APS (which btw im curious to know how it ended) but you also did some cool **** with bedliner. I think it looks great, from far away it looks like flat gray. Im not feeling the wheels but im not a fan of those wheels in there regular finish.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So what its not low and shiny, its tough as hell.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well... you can run over homeless people without worry. It almost looks inside out. Or like it's made of cement.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (skiba)*

WTF?!?
Why would you uglify a beautiful car like that? Up to you, but I would never thing of ****ing my car in the ass without its permission, the punch it in the back of the head like that.
Man, that has to add to the aerodynamic drag. Imagine the wind noise!


----------



## vnaitsirhc (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

Is there any good reason why u would do that, it looks awful, FRICKEN RETARD


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (pimpbot)*

was this how it was sprayed


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

why didn't you just take off the audi emblems under the repeaters instead of painting them?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (czook)*

so over the past 2 days i have seen 2 people with total hack jobs. 
what does thursday hold?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_so over the past 2 days i have seen 2 people with total hack jobs. 
what does thursday hold?

im parting out, everything free.. first come first serve


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

id so be first! haha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

WHEELS MINE!

wait what was the other hackjob?


----------



## jibberific (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

This type of closed-minded attitude is why i never visit these forums...
Personally i think it's awesome and i can't wait to see it around town. The color combo is cool yet kind of boring, but the overall effect is sweet, i think. Love the texture and the toughness of the bedliner


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

What's with everyone coming down on our good time?! You are aware that not everyone shares your opinion right? How boring would this place be if everyone was all, "I like it, looks good?"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

close minded, because we cant grasp the idea or figure out why the hell anyone would spray their entire car in truck bed liner ?


----------



## jibberific (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (SuperchargedA4)*

(What's with everyone coming down on our good time?! You are aware that not everyone shares your opinion right? How boring would this place be if everyone was all, "I like it, looks good?" )
Almost as boring as it would be if everyone said, OMG SO DUMB YOU SUCK


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

So, who want to donate $3,000 for real paint job?
Anybody? Didn't think so.
Why would any one do this, haven't you read the text in the first post?
The Audi, this Audi, not yours, this one, had a ruined paint from someones abusive antics. 2 separate bottles of degreaser and brake cleaner ate their way though the bottles all the way to the sheet metal, scratched ~25-35 times far bound a buff, vandalized, and can be bought for $3,000 all day long on Craigslist.
$3,000 for paint
Some one trashed the rims, all curb checked, used abrasive and clear coat eating solutions that destroyed the rims. The local shops, wanting $250 + time to sandblast, Discount wanting $110 to unmount and remount, $150 for professional paint supplies to re shoot them, and another $430.21 for 2 tires as Discount wouldn't remount the existing ones. 
$3,000 for paint + $940.21 = $3,940.21 
Go ahead geniuses, drop $4,000 for paint and a rim re-finish on your old B5 platform, that's all you. Besides, I already have other nice cars and trucks, this is just a beater. 
I can understand that people get personal, they think about their own Audi, this isn't the caliper of your Audi. 

YOU SPEND $4,000 REPAINTING AFTER A CROW BAR! 
I ALSO WANT MY WINDOWS BACK, MY TOOLS, MY NEW PIONEER LCD DVD, MY TURBO TIMER, MY SHEET METAL DAMAGE REPAIRED, WINDOW TRACKING REPAIRED, MY ENTIRE CENTER CONSUL, AND COMPLETE MB QUART SYSTEM BACK THAT TOOK 2 YEARS TO BUILD! 
OH YEAH, EDIT! I ALSO WANT MY BRAND SPANKIN NEW POLISHED METHANOL FULL CELL I INSTALLED THE NIGHT BEFORE BACK! THAT WOULD BE GREAT! 

















Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi Bedlined Audi 


_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 4:04 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

though i dislike the color(black would have looked better, IMO) it doesnt look TERRIBLE. it is definantly unique, and it protects the car from dents, scratches, pits, and other such maladies. 
props for doing something different.


_Modified by verb.move at 8:05 PM 10/8/2008_


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (kish0000)*

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jibberific* »_(What's with everyone coming down on our good time?! You are aware that not everyone shares your opinion right? How boring would this place be if everyone was all, "I like it, looks good?" )
Almost as boring as it would be if everyone said, OMG SO DUMB YOU SUCK

If you read the post you'd see there are people that like and support it. So we have a little from column A and a little from Column B. I mean, just by the title of his post, he knew he was in for it. Let us hate a little. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (SuperchargedA4)*

i think it would be more the 3k to repaint at this point.. they would have to find some way to get all of that **** off of there


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Lazer Viking)*

HAHAHAHAHA airplane paint remover/

i don't think a break in justifies ****ting your car to hell.
someone smashed my car and tried to lift it from my driveway, and once i smashed into someone merging. i didn't bedliner my car. it would have been cool if you painted it flat black or something, just not bedliner in my opinion


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Lazer Viking)*

i think its great. way to stray form the path. everytime someone does something different they get flamed here. do whatchalike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i seriously love it. with ecodes your car would be titties in my book.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i think its great. way to stray form the path. everytime someone does something different they get flamed here. do whatchalike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

omg has B5 become the new mkIV forums?


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

^^yup


----------



## 1.8Timmah (Oct 4, 2007)

dude that is SICK
haha i think it looks great


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Timmah)*

where are all of these no namers coming from?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

haha. i freaking love it!


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

no comment...
wait to late this is bad, this is very badd!!!








i give u props for posting this on any forum


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

man, you can jump up and down on that car. you will never hurt it now


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

A for effort !but it now looks like a civic that those little mexican dudes drive that can't speak english...yea ummm u coulda did it a lil cleaner like took the emblems nd side markers etc. off..would looked...cleaner? i guess? and the wheels? y not jus leave em the color they were? eh its ok but u are brave for posting it on vortex...now post it on audizine...lmao! thats where i found this link...someone posted the url from vortex ha


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

have fun cleaning brake dust off those textured white rims lol. props for effort


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
it would have been cool if you painted it flat black or *vinyl wrapped it* , just not bedliner in my opinion

IMO


_Modified by Audi SA4 at 12:04 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Skycaller (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jibberific* »_This type of closed-minded attitude is why i never visit these forums...
Personally i think it's awesome and i can't wait to see it around town. The color combo is cool yet kind of boring, but the overall effect is sweet, i think. Love the texture and the toughness of the bedliner

Yes.
to the OP, be happy that the yuppies who put plaid on their headliners and 
vinyl stickers of the shocker on their cars don't agree with you.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Audi SA4)*

At least now the rest of the car is as nice as those headlights....








You should have just sold the car....


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
i would rather have no car then a bedlined audi


L







Lz


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Skycaller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skycaller* »_
Yes.
to the OP, be happy that the yuppies who put plaid on their headliners and 
vinyl stickers of the shocker on their cars don't agree with you.

don't forget slow and low.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JumboBlack1.8* »_Also, you realize you can never sell this car now......did u ever think of that?

In all seriousness, it's about as useful on a resale market as any of our BT audis... nobody's going to want one unless it's someone who is looking to deal with a big turbo. I'm sure somebody thinks this is cool and would buy it.
It's certainly unique.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

if i had the money and it was for sale id buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

i would rather have a shocker sticker on my back window than a full bedliner exterior


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (kish0000)*

honestly its something different but everyone has their own opinions. my buddy jus rhino lined his engine bay in hit BT MK2. i think it came out amazing and looked absolutly perfect in there.
i also saw a textured mk3 gti vr6 at h2o and brokedown i was in love with. it actually looked pretty damn cool.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

i think it would look cool in a bay, not just a whole car


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think it looks pretty good. other than the brake dust on the textured wheels, i think he'll be fine with it upkeep wise. 
but black might have looked cooler. 
just curious, i wonder how much weight it added to the car


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks like the car is made of frosting.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_where are all of these no namers coming from?


ahahaa
Not everyone that "modifies" their car has to post every single thing that they do up on a forum


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
ahahaa
Not everyone that "modifies" their car has to post every single thing that they do up on a forum

no, you're wrong.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

whatever dude.
go put some mods in your sig, geek.


----------



## A3Dubbs (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

Personally I don't like it.. But I give you much respect to do something different.. Everyone on these sites vortex, audiworld, audizine cars all look simular... People go around "stealing" ideas... Or if they come up with something they wait to see if someone is going to do it first... Good for you bro... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_
no, you're wrong.

Are you serious? 
Wow, this place is changing. You guys need to chill.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

I think he was kidding. No reason arguing over this. Its his car. I really dont think he did this with the intention of having it be "clean" looking or anything like that. Its kinda cool but i would never do it myself, and for those who say everyone is the same around here as far as moding our cars... Diffrent isnt always better


_Modified by AEB A4 at 2:16 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I love it!
the question is, is Bedliner paint more Boot resistant


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_the question is, is Bedliner paint more Boot resistant
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: wrong thumb symbol


_Modified by Dub-Lip at 2:33 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## acroracer (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

lol... what a good way to fup a car... i mean if ur gona do it do it right.







stuped.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (acroracer)*

Alright guys, here's much better pics to show the texture, I can understand the disappointment







when mentioning bed lining. However this manufacture is completely different in texture, feel, and smoothness then any other kind of bed lining I've seen or dealt with. No one in person has figured it out, they always ask why its so smooth and soft, but has a texture. There are 0 chunks, 0 bumps or mounds, 0 highs or lows, the ENTIRE car is 100% uniform. After researching many manufactures, I don't think I would of covered her in anything else other then Raptor. 
I can say it wasn't a hack job, and wasn't that cheap. As a matter of fact all the materials where professional grade including the tints. Every one that's seen it thinks it's a professional shop sprayed car, asking who does that kind of work in town, wondering how it came out so smooth. 
She was tinted the the factory OEM color code, and I shall say I am disappointed it looks primered in the shade or night. However in sun light it's a wild ride, she's pretty shiny, however if I could do it again would of 1) Added a metallic flake Or 2) Added more tint, to take a little away from the primered appearance. 
Brake dust sticking? Nothing bonds to this material, not even the professional grade tape will stick to it, even for a second. You could place a bumper sticker or parking pass sticker that would ruin your paint job, it would lift off like a 3M sticky note or not even bond at all.
You know your getting the good stuff when you buy a product that states: This is not available for sale to the public. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

i love the originality... why not????
these are the ideas that spawn other great ideas.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

It looks like a statue. You've lost your mind.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
Are you serious? 
Wow, this place is changing. You guys need to chill.

I was kidding...


----------



## tdaman927 (Apr 26, 2006)

I always wanted to use bedliner on the bottom of a rally car, and on interior like the floor and have no carpet? Maybe a sweet trunk setup?


----------



## A4 Effort (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (tdaman927)*

You might as well have done this instead


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (SuperchargedA4)*

reminds me of mr sarcastics car


----------



## A4 Effort (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Vayastyle)*

^ that doesn't look half bad - the black makes the difference


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (A4 Effort)*

Looks better. Still can't say I like it. Also, no longer unique or different.







Spray that beyotch black and call it a day.


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (SuperchargedA4)*

yeah ive seen the gti in person, looks awesome. he won best paint at primer.
should have done black.


----------



## b5a4 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

Explain to me the purpose for this, if you ever hit an animal it would be ripped into a billion shreds, and you would have to pick individual hairs from your car. GROSS


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (b5a4)*

What the hell is an animal? 
I had to Wiklipedia that chit. 
Rain, snow, trees, grass, jackets, gloves, fall, winter, lakes, rivers, life, what the hell are the talking about, animals, pffffff why don't you speak English. 
I live in what used to be Mexico, they gave that sheit up for a reason, they don't even talk about it, like, " Here, you can have that chit, we don't want it, ****** suckers."


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

^^ hahahahahaha


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_
the question is, is Bedliner paint more Boot resistant









The guys with the contract for his lot are looking for an audi.... that's CLEARLY a bedliner someone left in a spot.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_What the hell is an animal? 
I had to Wiklipedia that chit. 
Rain, snow, trees, grass, jackets, gloves, fall, winter, lakes, rivers, life, what the hell are the talking about, animals, pffffff why don't you speak English. 
I live in what used to be Mexico, they gave that sheit up for a reason, they don't even talk about it, like, " Here, you can have that chit, we don't want it, ****** suckers." 










i really don't know if i am retarded, but what the hell is that all about^


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5a4* »_Explain to me the purpose for this, if you ever hit an animal it would be ripped into a billion shreds, and you would have to pick individual hairs from your car. GROSS









Im pretty sure he could just spray it down with a pressure washer and call it a day. If stickers dont bond to it, i dont think hairs will

_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
i really don't know if i am retarded, but what the hell is that all about^

The first part throws me off but the last line refers to Arizona


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (zombieattack)*

yes i get that


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (kish0000)*

Every one of you special individuals in here is entitled to your own opinion.
I happen to like this paint job. I would never do it to my own car, but it doesn't make me lose sleep at night.







<--- Glenlivet.
Bottoms up.


----------



## bassed2.0T (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (NotoriousDUB)*

I dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would not have had the balls myself.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (bassed2.0T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (feerocknok)*

seems a little out of place on a b5 with a bodykit. on a mk1-mk3 beater, this would make perfect sense. you should have done it with a little metallic, that would have been rad! a friend of mine has a mini-truck painted in a flat/metallic/pearl blue, it's the weirdest paint i've ever seen, it's almost rubberized. the only drawback to bedliner (other than all the people that don't get it), is the weight & i would imagine it absorbs heat pretty bad. oh, and if any moisture ever gets under there, it will rust the hell out of the metal, cuz that stuff traps water BAD. but, living in az, that's probably not much of an issue, is it?








ok, i'm done here, carry on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah, it really does look like somebody made a driveable audi statue

















_Modified by beyondkustom at 12:02 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

Props man. I think it looks awesome. I would roll that thing with no shame. Nice to see something different than the rest of the vortex Gestapo.
Maybe I missed it, but how much did this set you back as far as materials?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude, i feel for you on the whole getting robbed thing. I like it, If you sold it, id buy it. If i was financially stable. Cool either way, rattle can and bedliner are my two new favorite textures!!! Good job.


_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:43 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Hey guys, it ran me around $400, as I did the engine bay, underside of the hood, all interior doors, all door jams, and trunk and trunk lid top and bottom, and went the extra mile spraying the interior of the body kit as I didn't want to see visible black unfinished body kit. 
The kits run ~$110 a pop, $80 on tint, and used 3 kits. If not spraying the interiors, 2 kits is all you need. The kits are available in tint-able or black, so if spraying black do not need tint. However, if I sprayed in black would use the tintable and get a high gloss auto tint metallic black.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

its interesting and different, i kinda like it. However, I'd be more inclined to do only the engine bay myself. I'll keep it in mind when i rebuild my motor...


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Very well done sir. I approve.


----------



## jibberific (Oct 9, 2008)

hey, isn't this the car with the boots on it? i'm pretty sure we all remember that little episode


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (jibberific)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jibberific* »_hey, isn't this the car with the boots on it? i'm pretty sure we all remember that little episode

Can't talk about it







.


----------



## coming home (Jan 25, 2004)

i think its hilarious!!! add to the fact that everyones "oh no!!! not to an audi!!!" get over it!


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (coming home)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coming home* »_i think its hilarious!!! add to the fact that everyones "oh no!!! not to an audi!!!" get over it! 

I think everyone was over it a while ago, bud. Also, grammar is your friend.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
quote removed


Your either narrow minded, or just have a complete mis-understanding of your regions of the United States, it's called the Sorona Desert. 
Seriously, this really needs and explanation? Are you kidding me?








Hello and Welcome to Jeopardy 
The category is Phoenix, Arizona, and things that do not exist: 
Yes Alex, I'd like to knock all this out in one shot for $500 please:
Rain, snow, trees, grass, jackets, gloves, fall, winter, lakes, rivers, life, and animals. 
[Qoute]: What if you hit an animal and have to pull the hairs.[Qoute]
Animals, haha, what freaking animals, that's so hilarious. People get excited to see to see a lizard. Animals, that's so funny. 












_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:45 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
The category is Phoenix, Arizona, and things that do not exist: 
Yes Alex, I'd like to knock all this out in one shot for $500 please:
Rain, snow, trees, grass, jackets, gloves, fall, winter, lakes, rivers, life, and animals. 

Funny, I have a place in that area of Arizona. There is rain, it snows, there are trees, there is grass, we wear jackets, there are rivers, there is a lake, and there are wild animals all around, and I know you have pretty much the same because I am am familair with the community you live in. Sure, the examples of all this stuff are not as extensive as other areas of the world, but it's all there.
How about you and Kish stop being angry with eachother a hug it out?
[edited for horrible sentence structure]


_Modified by robbyb413 at 3:10 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (robbyb413)*

sorry for being a douche http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Funny, I have a place in that area of Arizona. There is rain, it snows, there are trees, there is grass, we wear jackets, there are rivers, there is a lake, and there are wild animals all around, and I know you have pretty much the same because I am am familair with the community you live in. Sure, the examples of all this stuff are not as extensive as other areas of the world, but it's all there.
How about you and Kish stop being angry with eachother a hug it out?
[edited for horrible sentence structure]


Yes, yes, I'm being quite sarcastic with a little bit of truth, and "Sure, the examples of all this stuff are not as extensive as other areas of the world, but it's all there." This is a proper and true qoute, minus the wild animals. People would probably be surprised we are the Boating Captial of the Country, go figure that.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i saw your thread in the car lounge, i think


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I could see myself doing this to a car,not my a-4.
heres a thought though,we all know he had issues he cant talk about with the home owners association right







I know I have with mine over my ghia thats a running registered car (just had lower quarters done in primer and no $$$ for a respray just yet)








maybe this added a little fuel to his reasons to spray the car how he did









I know I would do it if I still had a pita neighbor who liked to complain a lot


----------



## jigga4dubz (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

first off lol i gotta laugh at all the haters







I have to say well done...I like it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very unique and very functional for what you prolly put it through


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, at least no one's going to steal it now


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_Hey, at least no one's going to steal it now









Lol, that's awsome, can't wait to see the reactions standing from a distance.
"Henry, oh Henry, look at this chaps car, is the paint bubbling Henry?"


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

At least you made a name for yourself. Every Audi forum I visit, all over the Globe, is talking about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i would rather have a shocker sticker on my back window than a full bedliner exterior








I would rather have a big schlong sticker on my window than a bedliner exterior...


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being different and getting so many guys panties in a bunch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to all the guys that still think the B5 is something uber special, open your eyes guys its at minimum a 7+ year old car and almost every teenage driver has one these days b/c they are a cheap and safe car to learn on. You guys act like doing something crazy to one is like a running a priceless and irreplaceable auto when in fact it's almost as far as you can get from that.


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (jigga4dubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jigga4dubz* »_first off lol i gotta laugh at all the haters







I have to say well done...I like it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very unique and very *functional* for what you prolly put it through
 
Functional? Hopefully it doesn't crack. The car is going to collect dirt and dust (especially in arizona...) like a motherf*cker. I don't think functional is the right term, he won't be throwing wood, oncrete, or anything else you throw into the back of a pickup on top of his car. 
It's called "Bedliner" for a reason. 
Just because it's original doesn't mean it looks the best.
This is all my opinion of course, so take it or leave it. Also, you seem to get very sarcastic towards people giving you their opinion. If you can't take it, then don't flaunt it.
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (czook)*



czook said:


> Functional? Hopefully it doesn't crack. The car is going to collect dirt and dust (especially in arizona...) like a motherf*cker. QUOTE]
> 
> No! That's what I've explained, it's P/U based, NOTHING LIKES TO STICK TO IT. A bumper sticker won't stick to it, dirt won't want to either, like P/U work soles, nothing likes to bond, not even adhesives. Minus what ever the active ingredient found in superglue is, unless a product has that, good luck.
> It sheds water, and has properties that repeal just about anything.
> ...


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

I guess you can do whatever you want to your car







. Its def unique, but I just like the nice glossy paint look better.


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

I wish my cobblestone street was smoothed over......


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
No! That's what I've explained, it's P/U based, NOTHING LIKES TO STICK TO IT. A bumper sticker won't stick to it, dirt won't want to either, like P/U work soles, nothing likes to bond, not even adhesives. Minus what ever the active ingredient found in superglue is, unless a product has that, good luck.
It sheds water, and has properties that repeal just about anything. 
I think there may tend to be the illuslion or thought that there are cavities in this spray. The best description of Raptor is like a cobble stone street, smoothed out and filled in, and not a jumble of rocks like some of the ruff-er bed liners that do have cavities for dirt to collect.
And second,
There is no dirt, I live in Phoenix, well, there's no water either.


Hmmm. I would have see see it in person. I DO think you should get some ballin wheels though. Something to offset the bedliner look.
Uniqueness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (czook)*

I'm surprised this hasn't been done in the MKIV Forum with all the morons in there.


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (coming home)*

i just dont like the color of the wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sycotic Intensionz (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey man this is the guy you just traded your jetta to. The way you explained it to me i thought it was going to look way different but it looks pretty good. Ima do it to my truck for sure.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Sycotic Intensionz)*

LOL, a Bed Lined Mafia coming to a city near you. 
What have a started







, do it, do it, do it!
That's called a rag top for all ya youngans.










_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 1:10 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
That's called a rag top for all ya youngans.

I thought those were called california tops, and "rag top" implied you had a 'vert?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

A Califorina top is when the convertable top is down, there's a second underneath, it goes from the roll bar to the front windshield like a sun shade, as known as bikini top.
My A1 Cabriolet had one (custom), however the pictures don't make out very well.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Good to know, learn something every day.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

They're nice when the ambient air temp is perfect, but it's simply to warm for direct sunlight. In all cases I've seen, like mine, they snap off so you can enjoy the full convertible aspect when it's truly nice and can get direct sunlight.
I've yet to ever see one OEM, and only rarely see them on the net.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_LOL, a Bed Lined Mafia coming to a city near you. 
What have a started







, do it, do it, do it!
That's called a rag top for all ya youngans.









_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 1:10 AM 10-22-2008_

sick rimz yo
haha thats a pretty nice car
im not gonna lie


----------



## Sycotic Intensionz (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

The rims are up for trade! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Sycotic Intensionz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sycotic Intensionz* »_The rims are up for trade! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The rims are flawless, not a single scratch, ding, curb check, flat spot with mint 205/40/17 rubber. 
In all the cars and trucks, those rain king on the volume of flag downs, hey man roll down your window, and following me into parking lots to figure out what there are.
Decorsa Oracles 
http://www.decorsa.com/wheelsoracle.htm


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_I've yet to ever see one OEM, and only rarely see them on the net. 


Jeep Liberty.


----------



## FNSweetS3 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys*

Don't let some of these guys get you down.
I caught a lot of crap for doing my front Fascia.....








Then my friend did it to his....








Line-X did one as a Show Car.....


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (FNSweetS3)*

beautiful audi, I think I might borrow your idea and bedline my car too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Meanie5470 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (konrad_mk3)*

We over at Fuelslut.net think its ****in badass. Ive seen it done to trucks and **** but never to a nice car.
http://www.fuelslut.net/vbulle....html


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (FNSweetS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNSweetS3* »_
I caught a lot of crap for doing my front Fascia.....

Nobody on VWV or 4T gives anyone a hard time about doing what you did. Extremely common in the mkIII/mkIV world to "Texture" their skirts/mouldings/bumper tops/vielances etc. Nothing new.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*FV-QR*

when I'm, not lazy I'm gonna bedliner my lower rockers
I did it to my old VW and it worked well


_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 1:53 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## Duende (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, we're diggin' it over at GRM, c'mon over sometime.


----------



## 16VGTX'er (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

+1 I agree!!!
All you tools who spend all your time buffing your sick factory paint job so you can look just like the next tool that does the same are wasting your time...
Originallity is so key. As long as its done in style. I would be all about a textured paint job, if not bedliner, something else. Props man. I like it.


----------



## glicruiz909tech (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (16VGTX'er)*

Different, looks okay.


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Everybody's bashing somebody in this thread......


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*










Lol, I'm getting E-mails and responses from people all over the country wanting a know how.
What I can say, love it or hate it, I did it right. 2 weeks on prep and spent 2 days precisely fine line taping, and used professional grade materials. 
The other is the stereotype of bedliner, large, chunky, heavy, meaty, all true but.......Raptor Liner.....can't wait to really start driving her.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Your audi is now famous for 2 things. Bravo.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

im gonna sand down my factory paint so its not shiny anymore. that would be the cooooooooooooooooooolest idea evar. i hate the look of a clean car. its so stupid. i might mold dragon wings and a tail on my car to make it original. then i would be the bees knees.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (16VGTX'er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VGTX’er* »_+1 I agree!!!
All you tools who spend all your time buffing your sick factory paint job so you can look just like the next tool that does the same are wasting your time...
Originallity is so key. As long as its done in style. I would be all about a textured paint job, if not bedliner, something else. Props man. I like it. 

Seriously? We have already established the fact that this has been done before. Maybe not to an Audi, but it's not a new idea. People with factory paint are tools? That's the most retarded thing I've heard in a while. I wish I had four hands, so I could give you http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Different isn't always good. No one is going to persecute you or anyone else for liking it, we just have different opinions. It happens.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (SuperchargedA4)*

i never thought the guys with flat or textured pant would get so arrogant to put down another person with glossy paint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

GAH BEDLINED AUDI!!!!111one one !!
This thread is purely subjective. About 90% of the people here think it's disgusting, and 10% give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for originality. But as stated, just because it's original, doesn't mean it looks good. Quite obviously it's your car and styling is based completely on the owner's tastes, but I think some logic needs to infused into your plan. Bedliner = a Liner for truck beds. Truck bed = Cargo section of a Truck. Truck ≠ AUDI. And utilizing the transitive theory, we can conclude that Bedliner ≠ Audi. Audi's brand has been about clean, simple, and rich looking design since day one and more and more of that brand is infused with every generation. Bedliner, which now completely surrounds your Audi, SCREAMS *******. And it is this reason why everyone doesn't like it.
That's my 3 or 4 cents.


_Modified by Nelson20VT at 3:12 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (sum1namedjames)*

dont get me wrong i think the flat paint looks great but the glossy paint looks just as good depending on how its done and all the other factors. anyone have a picture of that custom widebody b5 a4 painted flat grey or blue or something? that thing was cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif different too


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (sum1namedjames)*

Are you talking about the one that hangs out on Audizine with the 2.7T under the hood? That was my first thought... one of my favorite paint jobs ever. If I ever had the time or inclination I'd love to have a b5 avant done like that.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (robbyb413)*

oh yeah i think it does have that motor in there. great car. its got those 3/6 carlsson wheels right?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (sum1namedjames)*

You're past my knowledge of the car at this point, I'm sure you know more than I do about it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (robbyb413)*

haha thats what i heard about it from someone else. i want to see a picture of it but i cant find it on audizine. im getting distracted by articles about 270hp k04s. haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (robbyb413)*

james is talking about A4robs car (olive color), which in my opinion is an automotive abortion.
robby is talking about gurumans twin gt28rs 2,7tt swapped flat black a4


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

There are two well known Flat-colored B5's on audizine....one of them belongs to A4Rob and is flat green, widebody, and rides on Carlsson 2/6's (for now)
And the other belongs to Guruman, who's is flat black or grey, I believe.....he's got a 2.7T swap, but it's been built with GT's and lots of other goodies
Both of these cars are beautifully styled and/or built by experts


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Couldn't find the blue one yet, but found these b5s on AZ:








(Aliel)








(unknown)








(Gruman)
Still can't find the blue one though... I thought it would be everywhere.
edit: still searching.








(a4rob - since it was mentioned) 



_Modified by robbyb413 at 4:49 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

blue? which blue?
this is robs car....i find it hideous


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

yeah thats the one i was talking about a4robs
im not a fan of the mirrors or the hood, but everything else is spiffy
that flat black (looks rattle canned) pre facelift has a shark fin antenna added to the roof










_Modified by sum1namedjames at 4:53 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow......you guys are hard to please........IMO, I love all of em....Original, tasteful, and cleanly built
I'm thinking of going with a flat black re-spray in the next year or so


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

iirc the fin on gurumans car is functional...if not...this makes me not care
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8WoFd-truA


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_
that flat black (looks rattle canned) pre facelift has a shark fin antenna added to the roof










And it looks good and mean with his flat black paint job and m3 spoiler. Fits nicely on the car. Open your mind.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_








(unknown)

_Modified by robbyb413 at 4:49 PM 10-28-2008_


i love this (minus the sponsor sticker). a perfect example of how a satin or flat color could be pulled off with taste.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
And it looks good and mean with his flat black paint job and m3 spoiler. Fits nicely on the car. Open your mind.

i didnt say i hated it or disliked it. i just pointed it out as being different. and wondering why you would add an antenna to a car that was built with a hidden antenna. i was looking at the car and liked how it looked myself. im not too close minded of a person. remember ive tried different things with my own car too.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Ok, sorry, your "







" made it seem like you were mocking it rather than drinking it in properly. I wanted to make sure you were giving it a fair shake.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

haha i like the way you talk sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

i love it, i'll just say i hope that no goop gets down inside of the crevices, i have sprayed cars in flat black they were awesome if it had texture it may be difficult to take care of, but hey this is fantastic, hahahaha it's liek driving around the fantastic four's thing


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*










LOL let's hope that bald guy isn't rob's dad


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_

LOL let's hope that bald guy isn't rob's dad









hahaha what's wrong with skullets?


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

Question:
Net impact with respect to weight? How much has it added to the car?
Insurance impacts?
Strange, but I understand why you did it!


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Fahrenheit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Fahrenheit* »_Question:
Net impact with respect to weight? How much has it added to the car?
Insurance impacts?
Strange, but I understand why you did it!

Net Impact vs Paint : $4,000 Saved
Net Impact vs Weight : In all it probably weighs LESS then a paint job. Sealer, the blocker, the primer, then the base and then add clear, this doesn't require even a primer. Raptor is basically rubber, and handling a product, wasn't heavy at all. 
Insurance impacts : How many people called up your insurance and told them your Audi is now making 400HP and partially runs on Methanol?
Strange: See; The A1 and A2 German (Ex: Out of the box; Different; Crazy)


----------



## SilverGTi01 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Well done dude, I'm digging it!


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (robbyb413)*

So how much does the car weigh now?


----------



## blacktransam346 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (Pifiu)*

did this to mine a few weeks back.. i commute 70+ miles on way to work daily and wanted something maintenance free..
2 quarts of satin black rustoleum and some rollers.. yeah thats right ROLLERS..
heres the beginning








i hated the ugly ass gold and ****ty stripe..
















































hate if you will.. i'm actually repainting it soon with real paint.. LOL
but i have loved this.. maintenance free.. drive it through an auto wash and your done..
oh and after a wet sand in buff the wavyness from the roller is gone..
Mike


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Don't let some of these guys (blacktransam346)*

was that bamboo metallic before?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_you guys. you all are dwelling on the obvious.
no one has even mentioned his after-market ferrari red calipers. as far as im concerned its the hottest part on the car and speaks volumes about the type of performance stress this car is put under on a daily basis.

i like the way it blends into the texture of the asphalt, HILARIOUS, and the "ferrari Calipers" are oem A4.
























_Modified by A4robm at 9:11 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

haha cant believe this thread is still bumping


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's a flat black RS4 from a guy on the Dutch Audi Forum.
He got it from Germany and it's wrapped in plastic. http://www.intax.de/
















































Cheers
Nick


_Modified by Dianick at 11:15 AM 11-4-2008_


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Dianick)*

wowowowowow. I love that RS4


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i think that looks good, so its not painted?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i like that RS4


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i think that looks good, so its not painted?

Nope, it's a big sticker.
These guys do it http://www.intax.de/ (check out the gallery http://www.intax.de/folierung/....html)
You can have army green, german taxi yellow or anything you want.
Costs around a 1000,- Euro for a car the size of a B5.


_Modified by Dianick at 5:33 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Vinyl sticker? If so, its a very cheap alternative to paint, but obviously it doesn't last forever......I think it stays on for 5 years or so, but its good stuff
Heres a pic of a B7 RS4.....beautiful
This is vinyl, not paint


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

I think it's bluddy cool.








Only thing with a flat color is that the car has to be spotless. Just one little dent will stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dianick)*

Wow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Hahaha talk about a threadjack. Good job though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That b7 is fackin GORGEOUS!
But the b5 should've done his centers like mine


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

batman would roll in that b7 fo sho


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_batman would roll in that b7 fo sho

ohh fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this thread just turned for the better


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

If Batman drove that thing, I'd beat the **** out of some old lady just to see him roll in.


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup....serious thread jack......but this thread needed new life.....my apologies to the OP


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

this thread is a [email protected]#KING joke!!!! http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this ish already. rs4s ^^^^ are dope though...


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Dianick)*

Flat paint hides poor body work very well as there is nothing to reflect the defects. Black shows defects easily though.


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

flatblack b5 & B7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bed lined audi... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rbailor (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (Audi SA4)*

I hate people..... bedliner???? Come on, I would have done spray paint before that!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rbailor)*

oh my god that b7 is insane, i want a b7 rs4 avant so bad


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (rbailor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbailor* »_I hate people..... bedliner???? Come on, I would have done spray paint before that!

Lol, I get a kick out of these comments. 
Flat black looks so terrible unless done professionally, and as others have pointed out, unfortunately, nothing EVER can be buffed out or removed concerning paint damage. And spray paint, are you serious, you see every flaw and every wave, now that is ghetto, and the,
"Why don't you do it right and use real paint." comment.
Idiot, that's the point, what freaken idiot spends $4,000 on paint, people around here won't even touch the car for $3,000. What is this, a 2005 B6 Audi booking for $25,000+? No 
Good grief, they broke into my co-workers Audi 3 weeks ago and stole it, wrote it off for..........are you ready kids...........$2,800. 
I AM NOT SPENDING $4,000 ON CAR YOU CAN BUY ON CRAIGSLIST WITH ALL KINDS OF MODS FOR $3,500. INSURANCE WRITE OFF, $2,800! 
And the wheels, where trashed, $940.21 to have them re-finished. And no, I didn't spray them with the caps on, all the threads where masked and the walls of the rim(s) where blacked out and not shot in Raptor. 
The car is 11 years old with 100K miles and had all kinds of paint damage and an unpainted body kit so it required something. Most don't like the body kit, however the FMIC wouldn't fit under the OEM bumper, and I don't like the 1/2 body kit look. I will say I don't like the skirts, and would prefer S4's, but that's super easy fix, the Reiger skirts just pop off and can be replaced at anytime.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

gooooooooooo hot cars!


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

those RS4's are tighttttt...the bed lined idea looks interesting but the wheels made me itch...:x :x


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_In these times of paying the mortgage, the economy and no respect receiving scratches, dings and scraps from others with-in 6 months of your new paint I decided to take another approach.
*sounds like you're living beyond your means if you can't afford to take care of your own car. the economy and paint scratches are two totally unrelated topics. i don't know how you can equate the economy with caring for a car. sure i understand the purchasing power argument in this poor economy but dings and scratches? no.*
I blatantly refuse to pay $2,500 to $3,000 for a paint job, even finding some one to touch it for $1,500 would be if tuff if OEM, but it's not OEM, I had a fully 100% unprepared body kit.
*sounds like you've got a case of deep pockets and short arms*


needless to say, i think it looks stupid. if you like it, cool.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Buck Russell)*

you keep talking about how it was a better financial deal to paint it with bedliner because real paint is $4,000(my friend painted his golf with "real" paint the "professional" way for less than a grand. (im not sure of the exact cost) and it turned out great.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (sum1namedjames)*

Just wanted to say NICE JOB and I LOVE IT. 
I thought about doing something like this before. Looks very unique.


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_you keep talking about how it was a better financial deal to paint it with bedliner...

I agree, but wouldn't it be more cost effective to buy a vw, honda, kia... ect... Your complaining about vandalisms and theft, maybe stop driving a $4,000 Audi. 
The people on these forums appreciate & take pride in their cars, they just don't want to see something they might love be abused or neglected, your basically calling all our cars not worth the money we put into them.
Now i think thats trying to push your opinion/taste on us, not the other way around. 
cheers


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_Couldn't find the blue one yet, but found these b5s on AZ:








(Aliel)


not big on the kit, but that color with those wheels is sexy! a mirrored tint would look good on it too i think


----------



## xxbmxlsxx (Oct 21, 2008)

the rhynolined car looks cool i think. not the wheels though. its cool to try new things.sucks having a cool car that you drive alot and it gets banged up so that will keep that from happening. that vinyl job on the wagon in friggin sick


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

just one word...
AWESOME. major props for being original! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (hipdub)*

I wouldn't mind it if it had OEM 1-piece headlights or E-codes and an RS4 or stock grille. Those headlights and grille make me cringe.


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (.:1of1500:.)*

I really don't care what anyone is going to speak toward my direction about after i say this, but i think that is absolutley sick!!!
Not as fond as the wheels, but it might not look right if they are smooth and the car is rough.
As much as everyone is bashing you about the whole thing i give you mad props for having the balls to do something different. i'm a big fan of bedliner as accents and plan on doing alot to my truck. now yes, thats a truck not an A4, but none the less i think it looks awesome. good just with being unique.
-Shaun


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (Asphalt Unlimited)*

I agree with Asphalt Unlimited, I wouldn't have done the wheels but I think the rest of the car looks pretty damn good.
I wouldn't do it to mine, but I still think it's cool.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

For real bead lined audi.... BAD ASS AS ****!!!!!
i love it. when i had my disco poeple would do this because wile off roading if you bash it up agenst a tree no damage would be done. i was going to 2 tone my rover befor i sold it. 
Having a jetta now it is covered with scraches from dumb friends, other peoples doors. and just over all my paint sucks. unless i spend a hole after noon buffing it. after seeing this i would love to kit my jetta and bed line it. i dont think i even will unless there is a smoother beadliner. i can stand how rough it looks no matter how smooth it is in person. but over all i love it. great idea and to all the haters 
.... Is it your car... NO!!!


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

I wasn't going to comment but please stop bumping this thread.


----------



## steve_perry (Mar 14, 2007)

it's a cool idea, but not really for me.


----------



## TheRoyceWay (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JumboBlack1.8* »_Vinyl sticker? If so, its a very cheap alternative to paint, but obviously it doesn't last forever......I think it stays on for 5 years or so, but its good stuff
Heres a pic of a B7 RS4.....beautiful
This is vinyl, not paint










Do they offer these in the states? If so where?


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (A4one.eightTQ)*

the audi dealership?


----------



## TheRoyceWay (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*

The vinyl cover not the car


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (A4one.eightTQ)*

lol


----------



## TheRoyceWay (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry to bring this thread up again, but seriuously, does anyone offer the entire car vinyl in the states? If so, anyone know a website? I'd like to look into this. My car needs a new skin BAD, and since it's got a salvage title now, it really isn't worth putting 4k into a paint job.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (A4one.eightTQ)*

Lol, the thread is still going? 
Here's a 4 month update:
No 
-Scratches
-Dings
-Dent
-Peeling
-Wear
-Fade
-Rock chips
-Bugs
-Stress cracks
Or..........dirt. It's first wash in 3 months, and only washed once, due to grimy looking windows and the rear tire went through a mud pudal. I took a towel to dry wipe the paint to determine traces of dirt as it looked spot-less before I washed it, no dirt on the towel







. I know stuff doesn't like to stick to it, but no dirt on a white towel in Arizona







. Works for me. 
However, there's a face lift in order. I'm in the process of getting Staggered 19"s and throwing a coat of Audi Titanium Silver Paint over the liner, so, deep dish and high gloss







.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

the vinyl job will cost you alot. just look for vinyl suppliers online. nobody makes "kits" that you just slap on. all have to be custom fitted.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very creative. How much would the added weight of the bedliner be? A flat black bedliner would be cool, although might suck in AZ.
I think this would be an awesome idea for a DD. Never have to worry about it.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (luciano136)*



luciano136 said:


> Very creative. How much would the added weight of the bedliner be? A flat black bedliner would be cool, although might suck in AZ.
> I think this would be an awesome idea for a DD. Never have to worry about it.[/QUOTE
> It weights less then paint (when I say paint I mean: blocker, sealer, primer, base coat and clear coat, what it takes to Paint a car), where this requires no precoating, prep coating, seal coating, sealant coating, etc.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

I like it.


----------



## audiaddiction (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

not to be bursting anyones bubble but looks ricerish to me its a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for me. poor thing had tons of potential


----------



## Galacticblueballs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

I think Rodney Dangerfield said it best in Caddy Shack.
"looks good on you though, does a free bowl of soup come with that?"


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (audiaddiction)*

bedliner looks richerish?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (feerocknok)*

Maybe he meant, a bowl of rice, your car looks like bowl of rice or to him, richerish, which is a wealthy r icer.


----------



## audiaddiction (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_Maybe he meant, a bowl of rice, your car looks like bowl of rice or to him, richerish, which is a wealthy r icer. 
 kinda what i was goin for haha im not hating like ppl have said its ur car and u go out to please u but i was just puttin my oppion out there just like everyone else and in my oppion it looks like it should be on a honda. but props for trying something new just not my taste srry if i hurt ur feeling but i thought we could take criticism


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (audiaddiction)*

Bash away, doesn't bother me, the car has herpes, I would expect a mouth full *cough *cough.
For what it's worth, I would do this again, however I would NOT duplicate the color. I can't handle the cement, grey, primered appearance and you don't know till you spray it. I was hoping it wouldn't of dulled out as much as it did. 
The wheels where shot, and when I mean ruff, well, they where pretty bad off. To refinish them was ~$940.00, with me doing alot of the work/labor. They will be replaced, the car will be re-shot.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_Bash away, doesn't bother me, the car has herpes, I would expect a mouth full *cough *cough.
For what it's worth, I would do this again, however I would NOT duplicate the color. I can't handle the cement, grey, primered appearance and you don't know till you spray it. I was hoping it wouldn't of dulled out as much as it did. 
The wheels where shot, and when I mean ruff, well, they where pretty bad off. To refinish them was ~$940.00, with me doing alot of the work/labor. They will be replaced, the car will be re-shot. 

Keep us posted. While I personally wouldn't do it, I think this is an interesting experiment!


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

try crinkle paint next. honestly. It would keep some gloss like it sounds your looking for and still be textured.
props for admitting the gray sucks!


----------



## VeeDub2.0L (Oct 25, 2006)

How much money did you end up spending?? I would definitely do a BLACK bedline on my car, i personally think its REALLY cool, except the rims...especially our canadian winter here...Paint Sucks...i can KICK ice off my car if its bedlined....


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0L)*

10% of a paint job. 

The amount of material needed for almost the entire car: trunk, inside of doors, door jams, underside of hood, etc and tinting it, under $400 (2 kits, 1 quart tint). 
Now, if not tinting it, going with the raw black and only doing the exterior of the car, $120 (1 kit). 
However, if doing black, I'd probably add a little bit of actual black tint to the raw black to increase the luster/shine, unless you want the dueler raw black. 



_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 2:21 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, that is CHEAP!!


----------



## BenjaminR (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it looks pimp!!! Awesome job and its so practical. I know I hate it when I come out to find new dings and dents in my car. 
Stupid haters


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (BenjaminR)*

I love it, how come i didn't see this thread before. You took functionality to the next level friend
the reason you get much criticism is cause, typycally you can do home depot tuning on mk1 mk2 and maybe mk3 Volkswagens, pulling it off on Audi some people just don't get it
i was gonna paint mine flat black, and everytime i get a scratch i just spray ir with more rustolium from Home Depot.
In the end it really comes down to how much time you have on hands
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yev


----------



## Zacharyws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (A4one.eightTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4one.eightTQ* »_Sorry to bring this thread up again, but seriuously, does anyone offer the entire car vinyl in the states? If so, anyone know a website? I'd like to look into this. My car needs a new skin BAD, and since it's got a salvage title now, it really isn't worth putting 4k into a paint job.

Ill do it for 1200. Single color, seamless. 
I do full vehicle wraps all day long!


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if I still lived in Binghamton I'd look you up on the wrap thing - I'm doing this bed liner thing soon as the summer rolls around. $200 should about cover it


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_if I still lived in Binghamton I'd look you up on the wrap thing - I'm doing this bed liner thing soon as the summer rolls around. $200 should about cover it









not to bash on the bedline idea, its definitely unique, but if your looking for a cheaper alternative to taking your car to a paint shop, you can try the rustoleum method. I did it with great results
























I did the whole thing for about 120, including the price of the gun. 
and a link to the tread with the process 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4300727


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Skyora, I love the paint job, but had to do it.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

well played!








driving a few miles took care of it for the most part, the rest a scrub down with mineral spirits took the rest.


----------



## B5loverr (Feb 26, 2008)

ok this needs to stop.. what going on here if you DO NOT have money for a real paint jus leave the **** the way it is lol you guys are driving audi's not rusted hondas


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (B5loverr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5loverr* »_you guys are driving audi's not rusted hondas 

i drive a rusted audi


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
i drive a rusted audi









I feel ya, I need to get it painted badlyyy


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (B5loverr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5loverr* »_ok this needs to stop.. what going on here if you DO NOT have money for a real paint jus leave the **** the way it is lol you guys are driving audi's not rusted hondas 

Oh, I have the money, yet the sense not to drop $4,000 on a $4,000 car. 
That is unless, it's a true restoration. 
I would of loved to do the Rustolum/Rustolem/HookedOnPhonics however I had body work to contend with that needed a professional touch.


----------



## B5loverr (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

you have jokes.. i rather see a rusted audi then what ever you call that thing


----------



## jibberific (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
Oh, I have the money, yet the sense not to drop $4,000 on a $4,000 car. 
That is unless, it's a true restoration. 
I would of loved to do the Rustolum/Rustolem/HookedOnPhonics however I had body work to contend with that needed a professional touch. 


i like the new license plate...


_Modified by jibberific at 9:58 AM 3/26/2009_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL
i dunno wat to say...if you have htat many problems why not just get a truck :S


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (B5loverr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5loverr* »_you have jokes.. i rather see a rusted audi then what ever you call that thing









Herpes


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (B5loverr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5loverr* »_ok this needs to stop.. what going on here if you DO NOT have money for a real paint jus leave the **** the way it is lol you guys are driving audi's not rusted hondas 


A) get over yourself
B) shut up
C) you aren't as cool as you think you are


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (IDdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_

A) get over yourself
B) shut up
C) you aren't as cool as you think you are

Effing thank you!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Ok guys, come on now, let's keep it cool in here. We're just talking about paint jobs on the internet. Keep that in perspective please.
Let's stop the bickering and personal insults. User agreement violations just kill threads and user ratings. Nobody wins.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Love what you've done with the car there. Sounds like something i may do someday.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

This was just picked up on Jalopnik... glad to see they stay on top of year old content...
http://jalopnik.com/5453057/be...eresy


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (KahviVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KahviVW* »_This was just picked up on Jalopnik... glad to see they stay on top of year old content...
http://jalopnik.com/5453057/be...eresy

They could have at least glanced at the thread and realized it's not a S4.


----------



## Sparks Fails (Jan 14, 2010)

Besides the rims looking like they've been coated with cocaine, its not THAT bad. But I feel you on the $$$ situation. If its only a beater, do what you gotta do.


----------



## LightningSpence (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

saw this on jalopnik, and i just wanted to say

i took the time to register for this site, and read your post

to tell you that i love what you did, seriously, that is freakin awesome
bravo!


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (LightningSpence)*

It looks like stucco. Did you lay it on with a trowel?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_
They could have at least glanced at the thread and realized it's not a S4.


Being Jalopnik I'm not surprised at all


----------



## Bry777 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

Bravo! Love the car! Unique, interesting, and very cool.
Saw this on Jalopnik and had to contribute my opinion - ignore all of the hate - it's your car, and it's awesome. If a bunch of small minds enjoy hurling insults at you for customizing your car, who cares? They obviously have other problems if random internet post makes them upset.
Congrats! I'll be doing this to my DD this summer (Goodbye waxing and dings!), and I thank you for the fantastic idea. 
Who knows, you may have also increased mileage with this mod - and top speed - due to the "golf ball dimple" effect - it worked on mythbusters!


----------



## ziggens (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (jibberific)*

good lord that's one fugly audi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Trent-quattro (Jan 24, 2009)

If anyone thinks this is cool, im going to shoot them in the face.


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (Trent-quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trent-quattro* »_If anyone thinks this is cool, im going to shoot them in the face.

i would't do it in my car, but i like to see...








is diferent... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (odraciR_AgA)*

Did this guy ever paint it and does he even still have it?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trent-quattro* »_If anyone thinks this is cool, im going to shoot them in the face.


Do you know how retarded you sound?

_Quote, originally posted by *vwboost* »_Did this guy ever paint it and does he even still have it?


It is painted, he mixed in some color with the bedliner.


----------



## Jazmodo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (Trent-quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trent-quattro* »_If anyone thinks this is cool, im going to shoot them in the face.

Your an Idiot.
This car looks immense - Can't believe how retarded most of you lot are on here..? Doesn't take 3 guesses to figure out well all the retarded members are from though does it.
Fair play to you mate - Looks like an awesome idea - unique, one-off & awesome!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I wondered why I had 5 people calling and texting me today to tell me about something that I knew about 2 years ago, lol. Seems as if the car is on every major automotive board now. 
<--still loves it. dare to be different.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

CONGRATULATIONS! 
WOULD READ AGAIN!
"STELLAR" -Raves Times Magazine 2 Stars
"CAN YOU LIGHT IT ON FIRE AND HAVE PEOPLE STOP BUMPING IT"- Audi B5 Forum Members
GREAT JOB ON THE 2 YEAR OLD BUMP AND STAYING WITH THE TIMES!
Gezzz....talk about 2008







.
Stage II Paint Job Over The Top
* However currently has blacked out roof, and chrome Audi S4 mirrors.
*Exceeded bandwidth, pics will reset on the 17th of February and will able for viewing.*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




































_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 7:38 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## vrdank (May 19, 2009)

holy ****, that thing is fubar'd.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (vrdank)*

that is one bad night at the disco....


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

lower it


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (feerocknok)*















Roll on some Pearl White


----------



## blake261 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love it, minus the headlights


----------



## Philthy_ (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (blake261)*

Haha, I love it, mostly for the reaction it elicits from a number of people who seem genuinely offended








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jazmodo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazmodo* »_Your an Idiot.









Play nice, people.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Philthy_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Philthy_* »_Haha, I love it, mostly for the reaction it elicits from a number of people who seem genuinely offended


















And when I brought it to Scottsdale Pavillions. 
Hell, it's just simply worth it parking it, and watching the the reactions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Jthmz (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks clean dude, **** the haters.


----------



## Unpimp_ze_auto (Jan 27, 2010)

**** is hard minus the headlights.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

dude i actualy like it. its uniqe and durable. looks kinda like stucko and why not your in az


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (B3bandit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Not for me
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To each his own. Way to be different in a sea full of sameness.


----------



## R50_Puma (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (3lfk1ng)*

Mate, it takes balls to do something this extreme, and for that I applaud you. The new paint looks great! Nice choice of wheels too. As far as I'm concerned, everyone has their own style, and you took this to a whole new level! Ignore the hate. Close-minded tools who think they can dictate what a car should look like aren't worth giving a seconds thought to. Keep up the innovative and unique work mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (R50_Puma)*

not sure if im feeling the color of the wheels. black would have been tight.
not a fan of the reiger rear.
but besides those two things, this is fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_










*THIS IS EFFIN EPIC!!!*


_Modified by munkittrick at 2:03 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## 1.8_L_Turbo (Sep 20, 2009)

i cant see the pics!


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.8_L_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8_L_Turbo* »_i cant see the pics!

Exceeded bandwidth, pics will reset on the 17th of February and will able for viewing.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
Exceeded bandwidth, pics will reset on the 17th of February and will able for viewing.


You should host them on your own site and try and make money off the traffic.


----------



## panda86 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks like im gonna wait too....


----------



## Xtremery (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (panda86)*

what an ugly piece of crap, holy god..... way to ruin the car. 
You should do this with it :


----------



## xrossyx (Nov 21, 2004)

this is awesome. i really like how its making people so upset. hehe.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Xtremery)*



Xtremery said:


> what an ugly piece of crap, holy god..... way to ruin the car.
> 
> 
> > You mean like the surface rust that's happening to 90% of all the A4's in the U.S, how most bays look like their engine went through a salt bath and every 18 year old owns one because they bluebook for $3,000?
> ...


----------



## JobeMinacum (Feb 16, 2010)

WHY DID YOU DO THAT?! Poor thing. 
Just kidding. Looks good. 
Just kidding again.


----------



## spintowincataldo (Feb 23, 2010)

****ing awesome. Dont let people get you down they probably all have small penises


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
You mean like the surface rust that's happening to 90% of all the A4's in the U.S, how most bays look like their engine went through a salt bath and every 18 year old owns one because they bluebook for $3,000?
Get over your Audi pride in your $3,000 car.



 Most 18 year olds put fake RS4 bodykits, chrome projector headlights, and fake modular wheels on their cars.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
Get over your Audi pride in your $3,000 car.


Just FYI, sold mine yesterday for $7,000 by randomly throwing a number out and the guy saying 'deal.' Trust me, I am all for doing something different, but you... you ruined this car, please end yourself.


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Bed Lined Audi, YEAH!, THAT'S RIGHT, I DID IT. (The A1 and A2 German)*

WTF?!?!?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_
but you... you ruined this car, please end yourself.

Your disgust.........makes me happy.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_
Your disgust.........makes me happy.

You could have at least tore it apart and made a quattro Rabbit, rado, something. Were you really just looking for a negative reponse, cause I'm sure you knew that's all that was coming. Why not just matte-black it if you were worried about paint/rock chips/durability/graffiti/whatever? If something happens, just rattle-can the damaged area..


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

Quattro? 
Uh, if you can get $7,000 for a 1997 cloth interior front wheel drive Audi with a bad transmission I will give you a $500 finders fee. 
No really, kudos to you for selling 13 year old front tracks for 7 stacks
Talk about not knowing what your talking about, any one whose ever done a restoration knows you can get an entire car walnut shelled for $300. 
Ruined.....pfffffff.....what a joke....the whole car is 100% still there.


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

I love how people on here think that everyones car should look one way and God forbid you do something different. Everyone has there own taste and no taste is the same. I say great job cept for the wheels that were bedlined they just crack me up, but with the other wheels it does look pretty fuc**** bad*** so for you sir














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (weshcky17)*

yes i cant stand wen some one wants ur car to look like some thing they want and u cant do ant thing diff. this is just like the guy that wants to make a drift a4


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (97 AudiA4 kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_yes i cant stand wen some one wants ur car to look like some thing they want and u cant do ant thing diff. this is just like the guy that wants to make a drift a4


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (97 AudiA4 kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_yes i cant stand wen some one wants ur car to look like some thing they want and u cant do ant thing diff. this is just like the guy that wants to make a drift a4


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

hahahahahahaha







thats funnny right der


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tquattro)*

HAHA! LoL! 
This cracks me up every time. Any one know of it's organs or how it came to be?


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_organs


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_









LoL, read the image, re-read my post.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

never been a big fan of the liner paint job, there's a guy who comes into my shop with a thing thats had the lower half sprayed with black and i just don't like it.
keep goin with it though! 
My rule is, if your pissing a bunch of people off with a new style, guaranteed the same ars holes will be doin it five years from now.. 
oh and im stayin the hell out of this forum if this is a good representation of how everyone is over here...
<strolls back to the scirocco forum>


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

its really not that bad now that its painted. the grey looked bad because it looked like primer, now it looks good for what it is....and it is just (one) a4... now if this caught on then id be worried, like baja bugs to the aircooled scene, its all good untill theres an oval or split cut up... then its just not funny....but yeah more power to ya...haha


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (plynch)*

Dam, how do you guys dig this stuff back up?
Here you go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4840424


----------



## superloaf (Aug 4, 2005)

whoa, that's brilliant! can't believe all the hate mail you're getting especially with all the slammed, poked, and stretched POS out there! anyone who has ever lived in a city full of morons will appreciate this. i am so sick of dings, scratches, dents, etc. which just happen every month. 
did you do this yourself? forgive me for not reading the whole thread but i couldn't take all the bitching. the only worry i would have would be weight--is it heavy? also, i think black would have been the way to go but that's just personal preference.
hmmm, might be an idea for my 944 turbo....


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (superloaf)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4840424
That will answer your questions







.
And she is in for a treat, new headlights, new skirts (DAM THOSE ARE UGLY!) and possiably Lexus Pearl White.


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

Hahahaha! Nice dude.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

superloaf said:


> hmmm, might be an idea for my 944 turbo....


oh god, please don't :facepalm:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Change of heart... I'm doing this to the Avant.eace:


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

crazexr7 said:


> oh god, please don't :facepalm:


You bumped a 2 year old thread.


Anyways, I'll link the newest version here shortly: --->

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...udi-The-Final-Chapter&p=76761696#post76761696


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Please don't keep bumping this thread lol


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*2012 BedLined Audi : The Final Chapter*

_You'll have to excuse the ~3 year old other thread floating around, some one did the ultimate bump from the archives_


This thread will cover:

- Stages of it's transfermation: I, II, III & part IV (Car is now white)

- The current transfermation build

- A ~4 year report card on the product

- A How To And What The Stuff Is 

- My Thoughts And Opinions

- Unexpected Results


Here you go, part IIII:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









....after weeks of driving, the tank coolant failure, and the rain....and not even being cleaned for the pic...pretty clean: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










LED Free Floating License Plate Bracket With 6000K Xenon Reverse and running lights, wires lol wut ?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








\

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












General Mods and Upgrades:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Paint Prep : S4 Valance, Bumper, Skirts, Moldings, Custom Skirt End Caps

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











I wanted to show what the paint color and appearance differences are between a solid and textured surface of the same color, so here you go against the bike fender:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











DDM 8000K 55W Projector Depos With LED Conversion


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










With the removal of the deep Rieger V2 rear valance and addition of the S4 conversion bumper and valance the emmesion box showed in the rear. So, cut out the spare tire well, added a false floor, and moved it as not to see all the box and all the lines:



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











After 4 years? No dings, dents, scratches or even a SINGLE flake off the corners or edges. No spider webbing, cracking, peeling, touch ups or problems.......before going white people still asked if it was dry enough for them to touch it (parking lots, etc). Knocked it down with 3m pads, professional gun, paint and paint both where used. 

I feel it's necessary to quash the same things posted over and over and over concerning others posts about it when it's already covered in the threads: Does NOT make the car heavier (an entire case of this stuff plus even the gun in the box, plus the containers does not weight more then primer, sealer, blocker...which you do not use for this treatment). It's literally 3 times easier to wash as nothing sticks (you only wash it for windows and rim dust), doesn't harm a shammy at all, it's smooth, as in it's actually slick...yes...far slicker then a wet normal paint job. Setting an object on the trunk or hood is a trick, as it's slides off like Teflon. 

Feel free to pick out wheels, have brand new rubber waiting to be used. 

If you're going to knock it, no one cares that you do so blatantly, so at least make an effort to show you don't like it , aka, funny caption this, good photo shop ripping on it, at least put some effort into disliking it ...come on!!!!!....it's TCL, people don't log on just to see just a: thumbs down...just takes up space. Go ahead a rip :laugh:. 

As I've stated in previous years, aside from all the benefits I wasn't attending to get when doing this, the absolute riot is the expressions and jaw drops & facial expressions at parking lots, driving and red lights.... hilarious, really hilarious. 

I till have a bit to go, new tips, wheels, and another brake package. The engine bay is pretty tricked out, however will be redone. 

In Phoenix, the ~first rain is the nightmare as it's months and months of grease, oil & dust,(no mud, salt, or dirt per say). The water is literally, no joke, black coming off the streets. I was curious as how this would effect the white as even though it's doesn't really stick to much, yet it'll sometimes get the chance to dry on the paint if you park for a bit, one week after shooting it I got that chance early morning driving to work, it turned out quiet well...comparisoned it to the other employees cars...came out the cleanest.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

MarcMiller said:


> Please don't keep bumping this thread lol




*FOR THE SAKE OF KEEPING THINGS STREAM LINED, THE NEWEST VERSION OF THIS CAR ALREADY OUT, AND GIVEN THIS THREAD HAS BEEN BROUGHT BACK FROM THE BOWELS OF THE ARCHIVES THIS NOT BE BUMPED OR RESPONDED TO, MAKES THINGS EASIER AND CLEANER FOR THE FORUMS. THANKS * 

New link here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...udi-The-Final-Chapter&p=76761696#post76761696

Thanks


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

its unique...thats for sure


but wtf is up with that rear plate? just bolt it over the euro and it will look half as retarded


----------



## dtrain88 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've used the raptor liner on truck beds and used it for under coating/floor coatings on other cars as well and it is a pretty good product. As far as being professional/not available to the public, Ive never had a problem getting it, and I've bought it at several different paint stores in different areas, never had any one ask me for any license.

As for it being on the entire car, I think it looks like crap.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

did you have to strip the grey off to repaint it white? How difficult would it be to take this stuff off when you want? And to be completely honest it doesn't look good, but you've done some good things to it like s4 skirts and the cc headlights. It would look much better plastidipped and probably cost just as much. I would've looked into wrap, plastidip or a very cheap paint job than paint it with that, but it is your car so do whatever you want with it.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

It's different. I like your relocated plate, nice touch to keep the euro plate looking regular.

Who cares what everyone else says. Haters gonna hate.:laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> *FOR THE SAKE OF KEEPING THINGS STREAM LINED, THE NEWEST VERSION OF THIS CAR ALREADY OUT, AND GIVEN THIS THREAD HAS BEEN BROUGHT BACK FROM THE BOWELS OF THE ARCHIVES THIS NOT BE BUMPED OR RESPONDED TO, MAKES THINGS EASIER AND CLEANER FOR THE FORUMS. THANKS *


 Actually, no, everything belongs in one thread as that makes things easier and cleaner for the forums. I merged your duplicate thread on this car back into your existing thread. Keep discussion in one place, thanks.


----------

